# Free Internet Access



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey just wanted to let you guys know about this new service I checked out it is called NetZero and you can check out their web site at: www.netzero.com

Anyways they offer free internet access. I didn't believe it but I downloaded the software and installed it and it is free. The only bad thing about it is that there is this thing they call the "Zero Port". It is a little remote control that stays on the top of your screen while you suf the net. I displays ads etc. It isn't too big so it isn't the worst thing in the world. It is a nice alternative though to internet acess and you can save your self $20.00 a month or whatever you pay.

If anyone trys it let me know what you think. So far it hasn't been to bad for me. I will keep you posted.

------------------
Best Regards,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Yes Andrew you get all the regular features but with all things free there is a catch.

If you hack the software and get it to run without the banner advertisments and the company is able to verify from you PC while you are online that you have altered the software you are liable to pay for the time you have used the software. The monthly fee for this is a whopping $59.95!

Also you have to click on a banner add every 30 minutes or you will be logged off.

Finally if you don't disable your screen saver it will log you off when you screen saver activates.

Still I think it is a good alternative besides it can save you $240.00 bucks!

------------------
Best Regards,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------

